# Cervical Disc Problem



## Phyli (Aug 16, 2010)

Fonzie, my 9 3/4 year old male developed a disc problem last week (altho he most likely had this for awhile). I took him to our vet who said this was serious and referred me to a neurologist at the surgical hospital. We had been there before when Fonz had to have a kidney removed 2 years ago. The MRI that was done last Thursday showed 5 disc abnormalities in the cervical area. 3 or 4 of them relatively minor with the 5th looking much worse. Vet decided to try conservative management of strict rest, pain med and prednisone. Next morning Fonzie was worse; had a hard time walking, almost falling over. Took him right back to hospital where they kept him overnight to be able to manage his pain and restrict his movement. On saturday they did another MRI and vet recomended surgery as he had gotten a little worse. Fonzie had surgery Saturday afternoon and vet said it went well. He removed alot of 'stuff' from one disc. I visited Fonz on Sunday afternoon and he was so lethargic and wouldn't eat or drink for me. Visited him again last night and he was more 'with it' and was happy to eat from my hand. BUT he still wasn't able to stand up on all fours. Just got a call from the vet today (monday-noontime) and she feels he can go home today. I'm a little worried to bring him home so soon. I have to get a crate/cage for him as they want to restrict his running, jumping, etc. Has anyone been thru this type of surgery ? Did your pet's mobility return ? Any suggestions as to what type of crate to buy for Fonzie ? He is used to being with me most of the time and loves to be on my lap or in his own bed. Does NOT like to be left alone. Thanks for any help ! I'm VERY nervous about his recovery.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, poor little Fonzi. He sure has been through a lot, hasn't he? I'm glad the surgery went well.

As far as a crate, how about one of the soft sided pens? I got one for my 14.5 year old Lady to keep her safe from my grandchildren when they get too rowdy.

Blue Pet Tent Exercise Pen Playpen Dog Cat Soft Crate - eBay (item 280520377032 end time Sep-10-10 13:02:57 PDT)


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your little boy, I wish I had some advise to give you. Fonzie will
be in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sure someone here will have advice.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, I went through it with my Bichon. It affected her back legs only. It took about 2 weeks for her to regain use of her back legs. The surgeon instructed me on how to do physical therapy. Every day, I massaged her legs and gently moved them in a walking motion. Also, when I took her out to potty, I used a back leg harness that held up her back legs.

I'd buy a lighter weight crate or pen that he can easily see out of, and that you can easily move around and place near you as much as possible. My preference is for a lighter color crate so it isn't hot or claustrophobic for him.

Its A Breeze Too Soft Sided Dog Crates

Canine Camper Portable Dog Homes







Pet Carrier

I have 2 of the first one, the "It's a breeze too" model, travel crate in beige, and I really like it because it is lightweight and made from canvas/nylon, rather than vinyl. And my dogs like them too. 

I wish you the best. I know how hard it is to see these little ones unable to walk. But they usually recover 100%. My Bichon was 10 when she had the surgery, and made a full recovery.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Since his movements need to be restricted, I would suggest a wire crate just big enough for him to stand and turn around in. You can keep him in it and keep it close to you. You may even want to put it on a night stand next to you in the bedroom when you sleep. That way, he will know you are there for him. I hope Fonzie has a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I just got two soft sided crates from Costco..Good price too.. If you have a Costco in your area you might check it out...They were from Pet Gear and very nice...Roomy enough for movement but not too large where your little guy would over do it...Hope this helps...
Jayne


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. I hope the surgery was successful. 

I would like to suggest that you get a doggy stroller to help with his confinement. This way you can roll him around to wherever you are and with it being high off the ground he can get a "birds eye" view of his surroundings and he won't be as bored as in a crate. He can even sleep it in if you want him to.

I did this when Claire was spayed and it was a lifesaver She loved the stroller because I could roll it up beside my chair at the computer and she was so close to me and could see what I was doing, etc. She insisted on sleeping in it then and for many weeks later.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

you have gotten some wonderful advice, i just wanted to wish fonzie a speedy recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

k/c mom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. I hope the surgery was successful.
> 
> I would like to suggest that you get a doggy stroller to help with his confinement. This way you can roll him around to wherever you are and with it being high off the ground he can get a "birds eye" view of his surroundings and he won't be as bored as in a crate. He can even sleep it in if you want him to.
> 
> I did this when Claire was spayed and it was a lifesaver She loved the stroller because I could roll it up beside my chair at the computer and she was so close to me and could see what I was doing, etc. She insisted on sleeping in it then and for many weeks later.



Sher, that is an awesome idea!! Love it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cascosmom (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't have any advice but I wanted to wish Fonzie a quick recovery. I'm glad his surgery went well and that he has such a loving mommy to take care of him. Hope Fonzie is feeling back to normal very soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

No medical help that I can give, but what great ideas other members gave for containment. You can see what will work best for you and Fonzie. Also wanted to send lots of hugs and prayers that the Fonz will be his old self before the disc issues. I think physical therapy will be the key and know other members will chime in with their experiences. Glad he did well in the surgery.:chili:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. I hope the surgery was successful.
> 
> I would like to suggest that you get a doggy stroller to help with his confinement. This way you can roll him around to wherever you are and with it being high off the ground he can get a "birds eye" view of his surroundings and he won't be as bored as in a crate. He can even sleep it in if you want him to.
> 
> I did this when Claire was spayed and it was a lifesaver She loved the stroller because I could roll it up beside my chair at the computer and she was so close to me and could see what I was doing, etc. She insisted on sleeping in it then and for many weeks later.


:goodpost: Great Idea!!!


----------



## Phyli (Aug 16, 2010)

*Fonzie Thanks Everyone !!*

Thank you all for the good wishes for a speedy recovery AND for all the tips
regarding crates. I ended up buying a wire crate for the initial few weeks post surgery. I do like the idea of a stroller ..... great tip !!
I picked Fonzie up a few hours ago and we got home safe and sound. He is so exhasted. I'm sure he was very stressed being in the hospital....he is definitely a momma's boy !! :wub: He slept in my lap for the first hour we were home, ate some dinner from my hand and is now stretched out on my bed with me while I'm on the laptop. I have to take him out to pee soon and I'm not sure how that will go. He is still quite unsteady on his back legs. I will try to have him sleep in the new crate when we get back inside. I'll keep it near me, so he can see me. Hopefully he won't get anxious or stressed. I'll keep you posted on his recovery. I'm a little nervous about his mobility but I guess that will be a day to day thing. THANKS AGAIN for all you support. I'm VERY happy I joined SM.... wish I had done it way before now ! :ThankYou:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Did your surgeon offer you a referral for physical therapy? If not call and get one. Physical therapy can really make a difference in the speed and level of recovery. I wouldn't do a surgery like this without it!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree about physical therapy. It is vital.

You can buy a back leg harness for him until he is steady on his feet. Dog Harness: Rear end support: Bottom's Up Leash at Drs. Foster & Smith


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

i agree i think physical therapy can realy help. my mother had a similar issue with her schnauzer-he had a very hard time walking after surgery but he responded very well and quickly to physical therapy- much of it was done in water.. he made a full recovery- still goes for acupuncture


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

heres praying that fonzie gets better n better ea day !


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be keeping him in my thoughts for a speedy recovery!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

All great advice. It is wonderful hearing from those w/experience in this area. What a great group!
Wishing your baby good results and happy days ahead. Do keep us up-dated! We learn through everyone's experiences. 
Wishing you and the baby good sleep!
hugs


----------



## Phyli (Aug 16, 2010)

We've been home for a couple of days now. Each day Fonzie is getting better. It's much easier for him to go outside to pee/poop. He is allowed to be in a small area and doesn't fall down like he did at first. I am having a hard time getting him in the crate....he really isn't used to it. He has been on my lap, lying in his 'beddie' or sleeping on my bed. BUT I haven't been able to do much around here. If I'm not in the same room, I'm afraid he will try to jump down or just walk too much. He is feeling better and wants to be more active. My vet does want him to have PT but not until his staples come out. So we have an initial PT appt. for next Friday (20th). Keeping fingers crossed for a full recovery, altho vet says he may not get to 100 %.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Glad to hear your little boy is doing better. It would easier
if you had a stroller, that way you push him where you want
to go and he stays secure.


----------

